# هل بسجود البعض لعيسي يكون الها؟



## ديدات هذا العصر (6 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم

السلام علي من اتبع الهدي
اولا قبل ان بدأ في سرد الشبهات التي هي حقيقة
قرات ذات مرة هنا ان المسيح اعلن عن انه الله عندماقبل السجود له:
متي الاصحاح 14 العدد 33:[Q-BIBLE]
وَالَّذِينَ فِي السَّفِينَةِ جَاءُوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ قَائِلِينَ: «بِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ!».[/Q-BIBLE]
و ايضا هنا:
متي الاصحاح 15 العدد25[Q-BIBLE]
. فَأَتَتْ وَسَجَدَتْ لَهُ قَائِلَةً: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَعِنِّي!»[/Q-BIBLE]
فهذا يدل علي الوهيته كما زعمتم
السجود قديما كان هنا ك نوعين:
سجود عبادة و سجود تحية و تعظيم و هو موجود كثيرا بالعهد القديم:
تكوين الاصحاح 42 العدد 6:[Q-BIBLE]
كَانَ يُوسُفُ هُوَ الْمُسَلَّطَ عَلَى  الارْضِ وَهُوَ الْبَائِعَ لِكُلِّ شَعْبِ الارْضِ. فَاتَى اخْوَةُ يُوسُفَ  وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ بِوُجُوهِهِمْ الَى الارْضِ[/Q-BIBLE]
فهل هذا يجعل يوسف الها؟
​​


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (6 أبريل 2011)

و هنا ايضا:
التكوين الاصحاح رقم 19 العدد الاول[Q-BIBLE]
 فَجَاءَ الْمَلاكَانِ الَى سَدُومَ  مَسَاءً وَكَانَ لُوطٌ جَالِسا فِي بَابِ سَدُومَ. فَلَمَّا رَاهُمَا لُوطٌ  قَامَ لِاسْتِقْبَالِهِمَا وَسَجَدَ بِوَجْهِهِ الَى الارْضِ.[/Q-BIBLE]
فهل هذا يجعل الملاكين الهين بل و اقانيم ايضا؟
و هنا تكوين الاصحاح 33 العدد 7:[Q-BIBLE]
ثُمَّ اقْتَرَبَتْ لَيْئَةُ ايْضا وَاوْلادُهَا وَسَجَدُوا وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ اقْتَرَبَ يُوسُفُ وَرَاحِيلُ وَسَجَدَا.[/Q-BIBLE]
فهل هذا يجعل عيسو عمهم الها؟


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2011)

الخطأ الأول: السجود ليس للمسيح ليس الدليل الوحيد على إلوهيته
الخطأ الثاني: هناك فرق بين ان يسجد البعض ليوسف كسجود إحترام و بين ان يسجد البعض للمسيح مُعطين له لقب إبن الله الحي


----------



## Rosetta (6 أبريل 2011)

*سجود عن سجود يختلف يا أستاذ ديدات هذا العصر!
بعدين هناك مئات الأدلة على ألوهية السيد المسيح غير السجود وإبحث عنها في مواضيع القسم هنا 

سلام و نعمة ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2011)

*يااهلا وسهلا يا استاذ ديدات هذا العصر 
فلا فرق بين ديدات عصور سابقة وهذا لاعصر فكلاهما مضللين 
*


> اولا قبل ان بدأ في سرد الشبهات التي هي حقيقة


*طيب وطالما انت حاكم بنفسك قبل متسال بتسال ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هنا انت تسال واحنا نجاوب بس *


> قرات ذات مرة هنا ان المسيح اعلن عن انه الله عندماقبل السجود له:


*تمام لان السجود هو لله تعالى فقط لكن نص الحقيقة التانية هو السجود للمسيح مقترنا بالايمان *


> وَالَّذِينَ فِي السَّفِينَةِ جَاءُوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ قَائِلِينَ: «بِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ!».


*سجود مقترن بالايمان به كابن الله *


> فَأَتَتْ وَسَجَدَتْ لَهُ قَائِلَةً: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَعِنِّي!»


*سجود مقترن بالايمان بقدرته والمسيح طوب ايمانها كمل
**يَا امْرَأَةُ، عَظِيمٌ إِيمَانُكِ! لِيَكُنْ لَكِ كَمَا تُرِيدِينَ* 


> فهذا يدل علي الوهيته كما زعمتم
> السجود قديما كان هنا ك نوعين:
> سجود عبادة و سجود تحية و تعظيم و هو موجود كثيرا بالعهد القديم:


*السجود العبادة يكون مقترنا بالسجود بالاعتراف بالقدرة والعظمة الالهية والايمان بشخص الله وهذا ماحدث مع المسيح سجود مقترنا بالايمان 
الايمان بيه بكونه ابن الله الحى 
*


> كَانَ يُوسُفُ هُوَ الْمُسَلَّطَ عَلَى الارْضِ وَهُوَ الْبَائِعَ لِكُلِّ شَعْبِ الارْضِ. فَاتَى اخْوَةُ يُوسُفَ وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ بِوُجُوهِهِمْ الَى الارْضِ


*اخوة يوسف سجدوا له باعتباره حاكم مصر وليس يوسف اخوهم وهم كانوا فى امس الحاجة للاحتياجات الغذائية ومعروف تاريخيا ان حكام مصر هم الهه وليس سجود اعتراف منهم بالوهية شخص او خلافه هما ميعرفوش اصلا ان دا يوسف اخوهم *
*اى سؤال تانى *


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2011)

*النص التانى لم يقل ان لوط سجد لهما بل قال سجد بوجهه للارض 
 الموقف التانى كاملا اقراءه بالراحة وقولى فين اى شخص سجد للتانى باعتباره اله او خلافه لو تبطلوا عجن كل حاجة هتبقى زى الفل بس المسلم دايما بيعجن
** وَرَفَعَ يَعْقُوبُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَظَرَ وَإِذَا عِيسُو مُقْبِلٌ وَمَعَهُ أَرْبَعُ مِئَةِ رَجُل، فَقَسَمَ الأَوْلاَدَ عَلَى لَيْئَةَ وَعَلَى رَاحِيلَ وَعَلَى الْجَارِيَتَيْنِ.*
*2 وَوَضَعَ الْجَارِيَتَيْنِ وَأَوْلاَدَهُمَا أَوَّلاً، وَلَيْئَةَ وَأَوْلاَدَهَا وَرَاءَهُمْ، وَرَاحِيلَ وَيُوسُفَ أَخِيرًا.*
*3 وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَاجْتَازَ قُدَّامَهُمْ وَسَجَدَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ حَتَّى اقْتَرَبَ إِلَى أَخِيهِ.*
*4 فَرَكَضَ عِيسُو لِلِقَائِهِ وَعَانَقَهُ وَوَقَعَ عَلَى عُنُقِهِ وَقَبَّلَهُ، وَبَكَيَا.*
*5 ثُمَّ رَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ وَأَبْصَرَ النِّسَاءَ وَالأَوْلاَدَ وَقَالَ: «مَا هؤُلاَءِ مِنْكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «الأَوْلاَدُ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللهُ بِهِمْ عَلَى عَبْدِكَ».*
*6 فَاقْتَرَبَتِ الْجَارِيَتَانِ هُمَا وَأَوْلاَدُهُمَا وَسَجَدَتَا.*
*7 ثُمَّ اقْتَرَبَتْ لَيْئَةُ أَيْضًا وَأَوْلاَدُهَا وَسَجَدُوا. وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ اقْتَرَبَ يُوسُفُ وَرَاحِيلُ وَسَجَدَا.*
*8 فَقَالَ: «مَاذَا مِنْكَ كُلُّ هذَا الْجَيْشِ الَّذِي صَادَفْتُهُ؟» فَقَالَ: «لأَجِدَ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْ سَيِّدِي».*
*9 فَقَالَ عِيسُو: «لِي كَثِيرٌ، يَا أَخِي. لِيَكُنْ لَكَ الَّذِي لَكَ».*
*10 فَقَالَ يَعْقُوبُ: «لاَ. إِنْ وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ تَأْخُذْ هَدِيَّتِي مِنْ يَدِي، لأَنِّي رَأَيْتُ وَجْهَكَ كَمَا يُرَى وَجْهُ اللهِ، فَرَضِيتَ عَلَيَّ.*
*11 خُذْ بَرَكَتِي الَّتِي أُتِيَ بِهَا إِلَيْكَ، لأَنَّ اللهَ قَدْ أَنْعَمَ عَلَيَّ وَلِي كُلُّ شَيْءٍ». وَأَلَحَّ عَلَيْهِ فَأَخَذَ.*
*12 ثُمَّ قَالَ: «لِنَرْحَلْ وَنَذْهَبْ، وَأَذْهَبُ أَنَا قُدَّامَكَ».

السؤال الاخير هل يوجد فى العهد الجديد سجود لغير الله؟؟؟
لا والاجابة من الكتاب الانجيل* 
*أَنَا يُوحَنَّا الَّذِي كَانَ يَنْظُرُ وَيَسْمَعُ هَذَا. وَحِينَ سَمِعْتُ وَنَظَرْتُ، خَرَرْتُ لأَسْجُدَ أَمَامَ رِجْلَيِ الْمَلاَكِ الَّذِي كَانَ يُرِينِي هَذَا.
9. فَقَالَ لِيَ: «انْظُرْ لاَ تَفْعَلْ! لأَنِّي عَبْدٌ مَعَكَ وَمَعَ إِخْوَتِكَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ، وَالَّذِينَ يَحْفَظُونَ أَقْوَالَ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ. اسْجُدْ لِلَّهِ».*

*خَرَرْتُ أَمَامَ رِجْلَيْهِ لأَسْجُدَ لَهُ، فَقَالَ لِيَ: «انْظُرْ لاَ تَفْعَلْ! أَنَا عَبْدٌ مَعَكَ وَمَعَ إِخْوَتِكَ الَّذِينَ عِنْدَهُمْ شَهَادَةُ يَسُوعَ. اسْجُدْ لِلَّهِ. فَإِنَّ شَهَادَةَ يَسُوعَ هِيَ رُوحُ النُّبُوَّةِ*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (6 أبريل 2011)

*حُرر من قِبل الإدارة بسبب التفسيرات الإسلامية الخاطئة
*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (6 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *سجود عن سجود يختلف يا أستاذ ديدات هذا العصر!
> بعدين هناك مئات الأدلة على ألوهية السيد المسيح غير السجود وإبحث عنها في مواضيع القسم هنا
> 
> سلام و نعمة ​*


ما الاختلاف سوي هو السجود؟!!
مئات الادلة من بولس و ليس من المسيح
انا قرأت كثيرا هنا قبل ان اسجل و اعلم كل شيء تقولون انه يُثبت ان المسيح اله
سيتم نقضهم جميعا ان شاء الله في مواضيع قادمة


----------



## Rosetta (6 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> ما الاختلاف سوي هو السجود؟!!
> مئات الادلة من بولس و ليس من المسيح
> انا قرأت كثيرا هنا قبل ان اسجل و اعلم كل شيء تقولون انه يُثبت ان المسيح اله
> سيتم نقضهم جميعا ان شاء الله في مواضيع قادمة



*وانت حضرتك مين بلا مؤاخذة لتنقض عقيدة ثابتة عجز ديدات ذات نفسه عن نقضها وعقابا له مات مقهورا متعذبا مذلولا !!!!!!! 

أدلة ألوهية المسيح واضحة وضوح الشمس فلتقرأ كثيرا عنها لعلك تفهم ما تقرأه في المرات القادمة 
سلام و نعمة​*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2011)

> هناك كثير من الادلة علي نبوته


*طيب وحد قالك ان يسوع لم يكن نبى يسوع هو الكلمة النبى الاعظم حامل الاعلان الاخير للبشرية *


> و اقواله المجازية و التي فسرتوها انتم انها دليل علي الوهيته سيتم نقضها في مواضيع قادمة ان شاء الله+ان لفظ ابن الله لم يُطلق علي المسيح فقط في لكتاب المقدس بل ايضا علي عباد الله الصالحين و الانبياء
> و سيتم بيانه في المستقبل ان شاء الله


*هات اللى عندك وعند الجيران وجيران الجيران ودوما سنكشف جهلكم كما نفعل باستمرار *


> ما الاختلاف سوي هو السجود؟!!
> مئات الادلة من بولس و ليس من المسيح
> انا قرأت كثيرا هنا قبل ان اسجل و اعلم كل شيء تقولون انه يُثبت ان المسيح اله
> سيتم نقضهم جميعا ان شاء الله في مواضيع قادمة


*تحدى شخصى منى لو عرفت تنقد كلمة واحدة هقولها 
كلمة واحدة 
تحب اكتبلك الاسئلة اللى هتسالها والاجابة عليها علشان تعرف اننا كاشفينكم وعارفين كل اسئلتكم التفاهه وردودها مسبقا اللى انتوا متعرفوش تقفوا قدامها 
انت نسيت انك فى اكبر منتدى مسيحى على الانترنت ولا ايه يعنى انت بين دفتى العلم اللى بيهرس العجن والجهل بسهولة *


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2011)

اتركنا من هذه التفاهات و خليك في الموضوع


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (6 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *النص التانى لم يقل ان لوط سجد لهما بل قال سجد بوجهه للارض
> الموقف التانى كاملا اقراءه بالراحة وقولى فين اى شخص سجد للتانى باعتباره اله او خلافه لو تبطلوا عجن كل حاجة هتبقى زى الفل بس المسلم دايما بيعجن
> ** وَرَفَعَ يَعْقُوبُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَظَرَ وَإِذَا عِيسُو مُقْبِلٌ وَمَعَهُ أَرْبَعُ مِئَةِ رَجُل، فَقَسَمَ الأَوْلاَدَ عَلَى لَيْئَةَ وَعَلَى رَاحِيلَ وَعَلَى الْجَارِيَتَيْنِ.*
> *2 وَوَضَعَ الْجَارِيَتَيْنِ وَأَوْلاَدَهُمَا أَوَّلاً، وَلَيْئَةَ وَأَوْلاَدَهَا وَرَاءَهُمْ، وَرَاحِيلَ وَيُوسُفَ أَخِيرًا.*
> ...


يا اخي انا اقصد انه لم يعتبره اله ما الجديد؟
انا اقصد هذا و ان السجود للمسيح ليس دليلا علي الوهيته فقط لا غير
و رجاء اخر اشياء  وضعتها انت من الانجيل
ذكر الاصحاح مع السفر


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2011)

*نعيد تانى ونقول فين اقترن السجود بالايمان فى كل العهد القديم سوى لله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
على فكرة انت مش هتطلع من ايدنا سليم فرتب فكرك كدا وركز معانا واقرا كل كلمة 
*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (6 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *وانت حضرتك مين بلا مؤاخذة لتنقض عقيدة ثابتة عجز ديدات ذات نفسه عن نقضها وعقابا له مات مقهورا متعذبا مذلولا !!!!!!!
> 
> أدلة ألوهية المسيح واضحة وضوح الشمس فلتقرأ كثيرا عنها لعلك تفهم ما تقرأه في المرات القادمة
> سلام و نعمة​*


انا شخص مسلم طبيعي جدا درست العقيدة الاسلامية و المسيحية 
و اخترت الاسلام مع اني وُلدت مسلما 
ثانيا ديدات استطاع اثبات زيفها كثيرا
و ليس معني انه مرض و مات انه مات مذلولا مقهورا؟!!


شمس الحق قال:


> *طيب وحد قالك ان يسوع لم يكن نبى يسوع هو الكلمة النبى الاعظم حامل الاعلان الاخير للبشرية *
> 
> *هات اللى عندك وعند الجيران وجيران الجيران ودوما سنكشف جهلكم كما نفعل باستمرار *
> 
> ...


اقصد انه نبي و رسول فقط و ليس اله
سنري باذن الرحمن


My Rock قال:


> اتركنا من هذه التفاهات و خليك في الموضوع


اي تفاهات اخي؟!!


----------



## Rosetta (6 أبريل 2011)

> انا شخص مسلم طبيعي جدا درست العقيدة الاسلامية و المسيحية
> و اخترت الاسلام مع اني وُلدت مسلما
> ثانيا ديدات استطاع اثبات زيفها كثيرا
> و ليس معني انه مرض و مات انه مات مذلولا مقهورا؟!!


*واضح من أسئلتك إنك لا تعرف المسيحية تماما !!!
بعدين ألم ترى فيديو موت ديدات وكيف كان يتعذب على فراش الموت عقابا له على هرطقاته و هجومه الكاذب على المسيحية 
الله كبير  ​*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (6 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *نعيد تانى ونقول فين اقترن السجود بالايمان فى كل العهد القديم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> على فكرة انت مش هتطلع من ايدنا سليم فرتب فكرك كدا وركز معانا واقرا كل كلمة
> *


اخي الكريم 
انا اريد ان اقول هذا 
انه لم يعني في العهد القديم ان من سجدوا لهم الهة
هذا ما اقصده و انتوا قلتم هذا صحيح خلاص انتهي هذا الموضوع
فليس معني سجود البعض للمسيح انه اله
لقد جائت شهادة رجل من الحواريين و انا لن اكذب احد الحواريين حتي اصدق بولس :
اعمال الرسل الاصحاح الثاني العدد 22 [Q-BIBLE]
«أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِسْرَائِيلِيُّونَ  اسْمَعُوا هَذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ: يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ رَجُلٌ قَدْ  تَبَرْهَنَ لَكُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ بِقُوَّاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ وَآيَاتٍ  صَنَعَهَا اللهُ بِيَدِهِ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ كَمَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً  تَعْلَمُونَ.      [/Q-BIBLE]
انه رجل ايده الله بمعجزات


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2011)

> انا شخص مسلم طبيعي جدا درست العقيدة الاسلامية و المسيحية
> و اخترت الاسلام مع اني وُلدت مسلما
> ثانيا ديدات استطاع اثبات زيفها كثيرا
> و ليس معني انه مرض و مات انه مات مذلولا مقهورا؟!!


*لا مهو باين انك درست العقيدة المسيحية استمر معى قليلا وهثبتلك حالا انت مجرد شخص بتقضى وقت العطلة الصيفية متجولا فى منتديات بير السلم تلتقط كلمة من هنا ومن هنا وساثبت لك انك عمرك مقريت كتاب مسيحى ولا تعرف كلمة عن المسيحية وحياتك ولا عن الاسلام
اما عن ديدات فهو اشبه بانسان معوق وهات وسمعت ليه مناظرتين كنت عايز اتحطهم فى مجلة المنتدى الفكاهية بس موافقوش قالوا معندناش قسم للفكهات السخيفة  *


> اقصد انه نبي و رسول فقط و ليس اله
> سنري باذن الرحمن


*علشان نختصر الطريق تحب اكتبلك الاعتراضات والاجوبة منغير لما تسال صدقنى انا حفظتها عن ظهر قلب ومن كتر ترديدها حسيت ان زى القران عندكوا
المهم هات اللى انت عايزه ومتقلقش
*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (6 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *واضح من أسئلتك إنك لا تعرف المسيحية تماما !!!
> بعدين ألم ترى فيديو موت ديدات وكيف كان يتعذب على فراش الموت عقابا له على هرطقاته و هجومه الكاذب على المسيحية
> الله كبير  ​*


بل اعرفها تمام المعرفة و لله الحمد و المنة
ديدات مرض وتعذب بمرضه و مات 
محمد رسول الاسلام مرض و تالم و مات
ما المشكلة هذه سنة الحياة
انت لم تري مناظراته و كيف اسكت من يناظرونه هذه ليست مشكلتي
هل تحبين ان اضع لكي روابط بعض المناظرات؟


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (6 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *لا مهو باين انك درست العقيدة المسيحية استمر معى قليلا وهثبتلك حالا انت مجرد شخص بتقضى وقت العطلة الصيفية متجولا فى منتديات بير السلم تلتقط كلمة من هنا ومن هنا وساثبت لك انك عمرك مقريت كتاب مسيحى ولا تعرف كلمة عن المسيحية وحياتك ولا عن الاسلام
> اما عن ديدات فهو اشبه بانسان معوق وهات وسمعت ليه مناظرتين كنت عايز اتحطهم فى مجلة المنتدى الفكاهية بس موافقوش قالوا معندناش قسم للفكهات السخيفة  *
> 
> *علشان نختصر الطريق تحب اكتبلك الاعتراضات والاجوبة منغير لما تسال صدقنى انا حفظتها عن ظهر قلب ومن كتر ترديدها حسيت ان زى القران عندكوا
> ...


انا اول مرة اسجل بمنتدي فيه حوار للاديان هنا
و لم ادخل اي من المنتديات  الاسلامية التي تهاجم المسيحية من قبل فلا تتهمني بما لا تعلم لو سمحت
ديدات اصبح انسان معوق؟!!
ماشي
طب لو حضرتك عارف فعلا اتفضل


----------



## Rosetta (6 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> بل اعرفها تمام المعرفة و لله الحمد و المنة
> ديدات مرض وتعذب بمرضه و مات
> محمد رسول الاسلام مرض و تالم و مات
> ما المشكلة هذه سنة الحياة
> ...


*
صدقني لو بتعرف ما كنت بقيت مسلم ثانية واحدة! 
المهم فكر ليش محمد رسول الإسلام تألم و مات مسموما و ليش ديدات تألم وتعذب و مات 
و يا رب توصل لنتيجة غيرك سبقوك ووصلوا إلها 

ولا ما بدي مناظرات ولا شي 
يكفيني فخر بأن رب الإسلام ذات نفسه عجز عن نقض المسيحية في كتاب القرأن ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2011)

> اخي الكريم
> انا اريد ان اقول هذا
> انه لم يعني في العهد القديم ان من سجدوا لهم الهة
> هذا ما اقصده و انتوا قلتم هذا صحيح خلاص انتهي هذا الموضوع
> ...


*يااستاذى الفاضل صدقنى شغل الاستعباط مبينفعش معانا 
سالتك سؤال هل معنى سجود اشخاص للمسيح يعنى انه هو الله
قولنا اة 
السبب لانه سجود مقترن بالايمان بيه لكونه ابن الله والايمان بقدراته المعجزية 
وهناك موقف اخر اهم موقف تم السجود للمسيح من خلاله هاجله شوية
نسخت وبصقت نصوص من العهد القديم عن سجود اشخاص لاشخاص
وسالتك سؤال محدد وحضرتك وليت دبرك لانك فاشل وقولتلك اين اقترن اى موقف من دول بالايمان بالشخص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومجاوبتش لانك عارف ان المواقف دى ملهاش علاقة بالسجود المقترن بالاعتراف والايمان 
خلصنا من النقطة دى 
*


> انه رجل ايده الله بمعجزات


*تعالى نشوف بطرس الرسول قال ايه وهخليك هو بنفسه يرد على امثالك *
*«أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِسْرَائِيلِيُّونَ اسْمَعُوا هذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ: يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ رَجُلٌ قَدْ تَبَرْهَنَ لَكُمْ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ بِقُوَّاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ وَآيَاتٍ صَنَعَهَا اللهُ بِيَدِهِ فِي وَسْطِكُمْ، كَمَا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا تَعْلَمُونَ.*
*23 هذَا أَخَذْتُمُوهُ مُسَلَّمًا بِمَشُورَةِ اللهِ الْمَحْتُومَةِ وَعِلْمِهِ السَّابِقِ، وَبِأَيْدِي أَثَمَةٍ صَلَبْتُمُوهُ وَقَتَلْتُمُوهُ.*
*24 اَلَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ نَاقِضًا أَوْجَاعَ الْمَوْتِ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُمْكِنًا أَنْ يُمْسَكَ مِنْهُ.*
*25 لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ يَقُولُ فِيهِ: كُنْتُ أَرَى الرَّبَّ أَمَامِي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ، أَنَّهُ عَنْ يَمِينِي، لِكَيْ لاَ أَتَزَعْزَعَ.*
*26 لِذلِكَ سُرَّ قَلْبِي وَتَهَلَّلَ لِسَانِي. حَتَّى جَسَدِي أَيْضًا سَيَسْكُنُ عَلَى رَجَاءٍ.*
*27 لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ تَدَعَ قُدُّوسَكَ يَرَى فَسَادًا.*
*28 عَرَّفْتَنِي سُبُلَ الْحَيَاةِ وَسَتَمْلأُنِي سُرُورًا مَعَ وَجْهِكَ.*
*29 أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ، يَسُوغُ أَنْ يُقَالَ لَكُمْ جِهَارًا عَنْ رَئِيسِ الآبَاءِ دَاوُدَ إِنَّهُ مَاتَ وَدُفِنَ، وَقَبْرُهُ عِنْدَنَا حَتَّى هذَا الْيَوْمِ.*
*30 فَإِذْ كَانَ نَبِيًّا، وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ اللهَ حَلَفَ لَهُ بِقَسَمٍ أَنَّهُ مِنْ ثَمَرَةِ صُلْبِهِ يُقِيمُ الْمَسِيحَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ لِيَجْلِسَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ،*
*31 سَبَقَ فَرَأَى وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْ قِيَامَةِ الْمَسِيحِ، أَنَّهُ لَمْ تُتْرَكْ نَفْسُهُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ رَأَى جَسَدُهُ فَسَادًا.*
*32 فَيَسُوعُ هذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ، وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعًا شُهُودٌ لِذلِكَ.*
*33 وَإِذِ ارْتَفَعَ بِيَمِينِ اللهِ، وَأَخَذَ مَوْعِدَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مِنَ الآبِ، سَكَبَ هذَا الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَهُ وَتَسْمَعُونَهُ.*
*34 لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ لَمْ يَصْعَدْ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَهُوَ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي*
*35 حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.*
*36 فَلْيَعْلَمْ يَقِينًا جَمِيعُ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّ اللهَ جَعَلَ يَسُوعَ هذَا، الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمْ، رَبًّا وَمَسِيحًا».*

*تحب اشرحلك عظة بطرس من اولها بس خد على سبيل المثال بعض اقوال بطرس فى عظته 
بطلوا جهل  واسالوا طالما مش فاهمين حاجة*
*يَقُولُ اللهُ: وَيَكُونُ فِي الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ مِنْ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ، فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ، وَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤًى وَيَحْلُمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَمًا.*
*18 وَعَلَى عَبِيدِي أَيْضًا وَإِمَائِي أَسْكُبُ مِنْ رُوحِي فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ فَيَتَنَبَّأُونَ.*
*19 وَأُعْطِي عَجَائِبَ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَآيَاتٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ: دَمًا وَنَارًا وَبُخَارَ دُخَانٍ.*
*20 تَتَحَوَّلُ الشَّمْسُ إِلَى ظُلْمَةٍ وَالْقَمَرُ إِلَى دَمٍ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجِيءَ يَوْمُ الرَّبِّ الْعَظِيمُ الشَّهِيرُ.*
*21 وَيَكُونُ كُلُّ مَنْ يَدْعُو بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَخْلُصُ.*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2011)

*هل من مزيد من تفاهات كانت بتردد من عشر سنين فاتت 
*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (6 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> صدقني لو بتعرف ما كنت بقيت مسلم ثانية واحدة!
> المهم فكر ليش محمد رسول الإسلام تألم و مات مسموما و ليش ديدات تألم وتعذب و مات
> و يا رب توصل لنتيجة غيرك سبقوك ووصلوا إلها
> ...


لا و الله اعرف 
انا مسلم لانه دين الفطرة 
لاني اعبد الله الواحد الاحد ولا اعبد الثالوث 
محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم لم يمت مسموما بل هي مرة اخري افتراءات من الشيعة فهم يقولون هذا لنسب هذا للسيدة عائشة   رضي الله عنها و ارضاها لانهم يكرهونها لاسباب يطول شرحها و ذكرها و هنا ليس مكانها


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2011)

سأعطيك آخر فرصة
الموضوع عن السجود فكف عن العبث و القفز لموضوع جديد في كل مداخلة
سألت سؤال و ردينا عليك، هل هناك شئ آخر تريد الإستفسار عنه؟


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2011)

> لا و الله اعرف
> انا مسلم لانه دين الفطرة
> لاني اعبد الله الواحد الاحد ولا اعبد الثالوث


*عادى ماجداداك القريشيين الوثنين كانوا بيعبدوا نفس الاله فانت امتدادا شرعى لدين اجدادك الوثنين ايه الفرق *


> محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم لم يمت مسموما بل هي مرة اخري افتراءات من الشيعة فهم يقولون هذا لنسب هذا للسيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها و ارضاها لانهم يكرهونها لاسباب يطول شرحها و ذكرها و هنا ليس مكانها


*لا مات مسموما من كتب السنة ثانيا مات مسموم مات زى ممات احنا مالنا فى النهاية هو دجال ومتنبى سرق اشعار واساطير العرب ونصب نفسه حاكم للعرب ونشر ضلالاته وتعاليمه الشيطانية وجهله بين الناس بالارهاب
نرجع لموضوعنا *


----------



## Rosetta (6 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> لا و الله اعرف
> انا مسلم لانه دين الفطرة
> لاني اعبد الله الواحد الاحد ولا اعبد الثالوث
> محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم لم يمت مسموما بل هي مرة اخري افتراءات من الشيعة فهم يقولون هذا لنسب هذا للسيدة عائشة   رضي الله عنها و ارضاها لانهم يكرهونها لاسباب يطول شرحها و ذكرها و هنا ليس مكانها


*ومش فاهم الثالوث كمان !!!! 
شفت إنك مش فاهم شيء في المسيحية 
ما تكابر على نفسك يا ديدات
بالنسبة للفطرة مش هون مناقشها لأنه مضحوك عليك بقصة الفطرة هي

سلام .........​*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (6 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *يااستاذى الفاضل صدقنى شغل الاستعباط مبينفعش معانا
> سالتك سؤال هل معنى سجود اشخاص للمسيح يعنى انه هو الله
> قولنا اة
> السبب لانه سجود مقترن بالايمان بيه لكونه ابن الله والايمان بقدراته المعجزية
> ...


الرد في الاقتباس


> سأعطيك آخر فرصة
> الموضوع عن السجود فكف عن العبث و القفز لموضوع جديد في كل مداخلة
> سألت سؤال و ردينا عليك، هل هناك شئ آخر تريد الإستفسار عنه؟


لا خي روك 
لان ما اريده وصلت اليه 
شكرا نلقاكم في مواضيع اخري ان شاء الله


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (6 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *عادى ماجداداك القريشيين الوثنين كانوا بيعبدوا نفس الاله فانت امتدادا شرعى لدين اجدادك الوثنين ايه الفرق *
> 
> *لا مات مسموما من كتب السنة ثانيا مات مسموم مات زى ممات احنا مالنا فى النهاية هو دجال ومتنبى سرق اشعار واساطير العرب ونصب نفسه حاكم للعرب ونشر ضلالاته وتعاليمه الشيطانية وجهله بين الناس بالارهاب
> نرجع لموضوعنا *


اريد المراجع السنية لو سمحت


Rosetta قال:


> *ومش فاهم الثالوث كمان !!!!
> شفت إنك مش فاهم شيء في المسيحية
> ما تكابر على نفسك يا ديدات
> بالنسبة للفطرة مش هون مناقشها لأنه مضحوك عليك بقصة الفطرة هي
> ...


لا فاهمه 
الله واحد في ثالوث 
انتم تؤمنون بان الله واحد فقط لا غير و لكنه ثلاثة اقانيم
لا اريد الخروج عن الموضوع اكثر لان روك حذرني من هذ ا 
و السلام ختام


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2011)

*انتهى الموضوع ومفيش اجابات ارد عليها اترك الموضوع لماى روك للتعامل مع الموضوع 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2011)

*اهم موضع ذكر فيه سجود المؤمنين للمسيح هو نهاية انجيل لوقا 
**وَأَخْرَجَهُمْ خَارِجًا إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا، وَرَفَعَ يَدَيْهِ وَبَارَكَهُمْ.*
*51 وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُبَارِكُهُمُ، انْفَرَدَ عَنْهُمْ وَأُصْعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ.*
*52 فَسَجَدُوا لَهُ وَرَجَعُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ بِفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ،*
*53 وَكَانُوا كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ يُسَبِّحُونَ وَيُبَارِكُونَ اللهَ.*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2011)

> *كلمة رب ايضا ذُكرت كثيرا و سيتم ذكرها في الموضوع المخصص لها ان شاء الله*


*هخلى بطرس الرسول يرد على امثالك برضة *
*بطرس الرسول يقول عن المسيح الذى قيل فيه جعلت الرب امامى*
*لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ يَقُولُ فِيهِ: كُنْتُ أَرَى الرَّبَّ أَمَامِي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ، أَنَّهُ عَنْ يَمِينِي، لِكَيْ لاَ أَتَزَعْزَعَ.
نرجع لسفر المزامير اصحاح 16عدد 8 ونشوف داود النبى قال ايه عن المسيح
**جَعَلْتُ الرَّبَّ أَمَامِي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ، لأَنَّهُ عَنْ يَمِينِي فَلاَ أَتَزَعْزَعُ*
*نرجع للاصل العبرى نشوف كلمة الرب مقابلتها ايه فى العبرى *
*مقابلتها فى العبرية يهوه
يعنى بطرس بيعلم الناس ان المسيح هو يهوه*
*שויתי יהוה לנגדי תמיד כי מימיני בל־אמוט׃*
*
*


----------



## antonius (7 أبريل 2011)

اهلا بالاخ الديداتي..
شوف يا عزيزي يسوع يقول ايه للشيطان:
لوقا الأصحاح 4 العدد 8 فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! إِنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ». 
لما يسوع يصرّح بان سجود العبادة مختص بالله...فعلى ماذا تعترض؟ 
اما كان ليمنع تلامذته من سجودهم له لو كان يظن انهم يهرطقون ويعبدون بشر؟


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (7 أبريل 2011)

كما قلت اخي شمس الحق
الموضوع متروك لروك يفعل به ما يشاء الان فهو انتهي
في المواضيع القادمة ان شاء الله سنذكر المزيد و المزيد بالنسبة لاخي*antonius
****
حُرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب الخروج عن الموضوع
****
انتهي ارجو اغلاق الموضوع اخي روك لانتهاء الغرض منه
*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2011)

مادام الموضوع مستمر في حدود الأدب و قوانين القسم فيبقى مفتوح و لا داعي لغلقه


----------



## Rosetta (7 أبريل 2011)

*السيد المسيح تقبل سجود الناس له عبادة لأن هذا السجود كان يسبق إيمان به أو معجزة قام بها له المجد لهؤلاء الناس 

- فَقَالَ: «أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ». وَسَجَدَ لَهُ (يو9: 38)
- وَالَّذِينَ فِي السَّفِينَةِ جَاءُوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ قَائِلِينَ: «بِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ!» (متى14: 33)
- فَلَمَّا رَأَى سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ ذَلِكَ خَرَّ عِنْدَ رُكْبَتَيْ يَسُوعَ قَائِلاً: «اخْرُجْ مِنْ سَفِينَتِي يَارَبُّ لأَنِّي رَجُلٌ خَاطِئٌ» (لو5: 8)
- وَفِيمَا هُمَا مُنْطَلِقَتَانِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ إِذَا يَسُوعُ لاَقَاهُمَا وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمَا». فَتَقَدَّمَتَا وَأَمْسَكَتَا بِقَدَمَيْهِ وَسَجَدَتَا لَهُ (متى28: 9)
- وَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْبَيْتِ وَرَأَوُا الصَّبِيَّ مَعَ مَرْيَمَ أُمِّهِ فَخَرُّوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ ثُمَّ فَتَحُوا كُنُوزَهُمْ وَقَدَّمُوا لَهُ هَدَايَا: ذَهَباً وَلُبَاناً وَمُرّاً (متى2: 11)
​*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 أبريل 2011)

*الاخ ديدات هذا العصر عنده فكرة معينة بعقله يريد يطبقها على الكلام فى الكتاب المقدس 
انا اعرف ان الشخص يقرأ النص ويفهمه ولا يقرأ النص لتفصيله على مفهومه هو 
اجابوك الاخوة انه يوجد فرق بين سجود الاحترام وسجود الايمان والعبادة 
الكتاب المقدس لايفهم باقتطاع الكلام منه 
روح الكتاب المقدس كله تعلن ان المسيح هو الله 
السجود للمسيح ليس هو دليلنا الوحيد عى الوهيته 
*


----------



## تيمو (7 أبريل 2011)

السجود بحد ذاته لا يعني تأليه شخص ما ..

فقيمة السجود ليست مرتبطة بفعل السجود بل بهدفه ..

هناك أفعال كثيرة يقوم بها الإنسان ، ولكن لها دلالات مختلفة تتناسب مع الوضع ، يعني شخص ما يُقبّل يدي والدته وبذات الوقت يُقبّل يدي زوجته ، فعل فعل التقبيل يحمل ذات المعنى في الحالتين؟ 

*والأهم من كل هذا وذاك، وهو السؤال الذي كان يجب عليك أن تفكّر به: لماذا يقبل المسيح فعل السجود له وهو النبي؟ وهو القادم من عند الله؟ وبقبوله السجود سيكون قد خالف أول وصية من وصايا الله العشرة؟*

شكراً


----------



## الرب معنا (7 أبريل 2011)

*لم يسجد احد لعيسى سوى ذكريا في بطن امه كما جاء في كتبكم مع السجود فقط لله *

*اما عن يسوع المسيح الإله فقد سجدوا الجميع له وقبل سجودهم لأنه الاله المتجسد*


----------



## بايبل333 (7 أبريل 2011)

*"رغم انوفكم يبقى المسيح تاج **رؤوسكم"*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 أبريل 2011)

طب بص كمان يا ديدات هذا العصر .

*Ps 72:9​*​​​​​​​​​أَمَامَهُ تَجْثُو أَهْلُ الْبَرِّيَّةِ، وَأَعْدَاؤُهُ يَلْحَسُونَ التُّرَابَ. *Ps 72:10*مُلُوكُ تَرْشِيشَ وَالْجَزَائِرِ يُرْسِلُونَ تَقْدِمَةً. مُلُوكُ شَبَا وَسَبَأٍ يُقَدِّمُونَ هَدِيَّةً. *Ps 72:11*وَيَسْجُدُ لَهُ كُلُّ الْمُلُوكِ. كُلُّ الأُمَمِ تَتَعَبَّدُ لَهُ. 

ده نبوة عن المسيح
اقرا متى 2 ، لتجد المجوس جاءوا ليسجدوا للمسي ويقدموا هدياهم ، وسجدوا له​*Matt 2:2​*​​​​​​​​​قَائِلِينَ:«أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ فَإِنَّنَا رَأَيْنَا نَجْمَهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ وَأَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ». ​
 
سجودهم ليه / كما تنبأ داود النبى ، هو سجود عبادة .

كمان ؟


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (7 أبريل 2011)

فقال لي انظر لا تفعل.لاني عبد معك ومع اخوتك الانبياء والذين يحفظون اقوال هذا الكتاب.اسجد للّه. رؤ 22: 9

فانك لا تسجد لاله آخر لان الرب اسمه غيور.اله غيور هو. خر 34: 14

لانه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد. مت 4: 10

تذكر وترجع الى الرب كل اقاصي الارض.وتسجد قدامك كل قبائل الامم مز 22: 27

كل الارض تسجد لك وترنم لك.ترنم لاسمك.سلاه مز 66: 4

لا يكن فيك اله غريب ولا تسجد لاله اجنبي. مز 81: 9

يخرّ الاربعة والعشرون شيخا قدام الجالس على العرش ويسجدون للحي الى ابد الآبدين ويطرحون اكاليلهم امام العرش قائلين رؤ 4: 10

وكانت الحيوانات الاربعة تقول آمين.والشيوخ الاربعة والعشرون خرّوا وسجدوا للحي الى ابد الآبدين رؤ 5: 14

بولس عبد الله ورسول يسوع المسيح تي 1: 1

السجود  لله وحده

فقال أومن يا سيد.وسجد له يو 9: 38

والذين في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له قائلين بالحقيقة انت ابن الله مت 14: 33

ولما رأوه سجدوا له ولكن بعضهم شكّوا مت 28: 17

فسجدوا له ورجعوا الى اورشليم بفرح عظيم. لو 24: 52

فلما رأى يسوع من بعيد ركض وسجد له مر 5: 6

فأتت وسجدت له قائلة يا سيد أعنّي مت 15: 25

واذا ابرص قد جاء وسجد له قائلا يا سيد ان اردت تقدر ان تطهرني مت 8: 2

أفاستعطف الآن الناس ام الله.ام اطلب ان ارضي الناس.فلو كنت بعد ارضي الناس لم اكن عبدا للمسيح غل 1: 10

بولس وتيموثاوس عبدا يسوع المسيح الى جميع القديسين في المسيح يسوع في 1: 1

يسلم عليكم ابفراس الذي هو منكم عبد للمسيح مجاهد كل حين كو 4: 12

سمعان بطرس عبد يسوع المسيح ورسوله الى الذين نالوا معنا ايمانا ثمينا مساويا لنا ببر الهنا والمخلص يسوع المسيح2 بط 1: 1

يهوذا عبد يسوع المسيح يه 1: 1​


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (7 أبريل 2011)

يا اخوان قلت موضوعي يتكلم عن السجود فقط كسجود لا تقول سجود عبادة مع ايمان
الكلام انتهي هنا اخواني الكرام


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 أبريل 2011)

> يا اخوان قلت موضوعي يتكلم عن السجود فقط كسجود لا تقول سجود عبادة مع ايمان
> الكلام انتهي هنا اخواني الكرام



علشان ننهى الحوار .

السجود نوعان ، عبادة لله ، واحترام للغير .
السجود للمسيح كان سجود عبادة لله (وذكرنا السبب فى مداخلات كثيرة ) ، فهو من دلائل الوهيته الكتيرة جدااااااااااااااااا.

فهل انت متفق معى الان ؟

انا عايز اسألك سؤال جانبى : هل انت مسلم سنى او احمدى .


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (7 أبريل 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> علشان ننهى الحوار .
> 
> السجود نوعان ، عبادة لله ، واحترام للغير .
> السجود للمسيح كان سجود عبادة لله (وذكرنا السبب فى مداخلات كثيرة ) ، فهو من دلائل الوهيته الكتيرة جدااااااااااااااااا.
> ...


انا سني و صراحة لا اعلم معني احمدي:gun:


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أبريل 2011)

> يا اخوان قلت موضوعي يتكلم عن السجود فقط كسجود لا تقول سجود عبادة مع ايمان
> الكلام انتهي هنا اخواني الكرام


*شوف يا ابنى فى فرق كبير بين حاجتين 
انك عايز تخدر ضميرك بكلام حمضان ودا اللى بيعمله اغلب المسلمين المساكين المنصوب عليهم 
وانك عايز توصل للحق المطلق اللى لو عايز توصله هتوصله 
الحق بيقول ان يسوع المسيح هو الكلمة الذاتى الازلى الكائن فى ذات الله الابن الوحيد الجنس(مونوجنيس)الرب المعبود ابن الله الوحيد الذى جاء فى الجسد فى ملئ الزمن وكل من سجدوا للمسيح اعلنوا الايمان بيه كشخص الاله الذى يستحق  السجود 
لو اراد المسيح ان يضع نفسه فى حقيقة اخرى كان اعلنها وبكل صراحة لا تسجد لى بل للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد 
كونه قبل السجود مع اعلان الايمان بشخصه دا يخليك تتضع كمامة على فمك وتسكت او بمعنى اخر تخرس ومتالفش وتتضع تخاريف وهرتلة ملهاش معنى 
اى سؤال تانى اطرحه واحنا تحت امرك فى اى سؤال *


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (8 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *شوف يا ابنى فى فرق كبير بين حاجتين
> انك عايز تخدر ضميرك بكلام حمضان ودا اللى بيعمله اغلب المسلمين المساكين المنصوب عليهم
> وانك عايز توصل للحق المطلق اللى لو عايز توصله هتوصله
> الحق بيقول ان يسوع المسيح هو الكلمة الذاتى الازلى الكائن فى ذات الله الابن الوحيد الجنس(مونوجنيس)الرب المعبود ابن الله الوحيد الذى جاء فى الجسد فى ملئ الزمن وكل من سجدوا للمسيح اعلنوا الايمان بيه كشخص الاله الذى يستحق  السجود
> ...


اخي الكريم
المفروض انك تدعو لدينك و تتكلم بلباقة انت نازل تهزأ فيا من يوم ما فتحت الموضوع ليه؟
يعني ده لو انت دينك حق هحس انه غلط من طريقة معاملتك معايا و انك بتحقد عليا عشان كده بتشتم انت  بتنفر الناس منك و من دينك بالاسلوب ده 
انا حطيت رد علي موضوع الشيطان و يسوع 
و لكن روك حررها لا اعلم لماذا 
فاخشي اضعها مرة اخري و اخذ مخالفة علي الفاضي 
انتهي


----------



## Samir poet (8 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> اخي الكريم
> المفروض انك تدعو لدينك و تتكلم بلباقة انت نازل تهزأ فيا من يوم ما فتحت الموضوع ليه؟
> يعني ده لو انت دينك حق هحس انه غلط من طريقة معاملتك معايا و انك بتحقد عليا عشان كده بتشتم انت بتنفر الناس منك و من دينك بالاسلوب ده
> انا حطيت رد علي موضوع الشيطان و يسوع
> ...


 *فين دليلك هو لم يشتم ولم يكدب بل يحاول التوضيح لك اساس  واسف لخروجى عن الموضوع*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (9 أبريل 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *فين دليلك هو لم يشتم ولم يكدب بل يحاول التوضيح لك اساس  واسف لخروجى عن الموضوع*


بل شتم و جرح اخي
و قال اكثر من مرة لي يا فاشل و الردود تشهد عليه
عموما ارجو الغلق من اي مشرف


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> بل شتم و جرح اخي
> و قال اكثر من مرة لي يا فاشل و الردود تشهد عليه
> عموما ارجو الغلق من اي مشرف



ده عشان الاسئلة بتاع المسلمين  غالبا بتكون بايخو ولما يتم الرد عليها بيصطنعو الغباء وياولو الكلام زي ما هم عايزين واحيانا بيرفضو التفاسير لبتعطى ليهم 
لصبر حدود اخ ديدات 

ثم شمس الحق قال اي سؤال احنى تحت امراك فمشفتهاش ده يعني وله ايه
فلا تكون حساس زيادة ع اللزوم


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (9 أبريل 2011)

عموما ارجو الغلق من اي مشرف


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أبريل 2011)

يا اخوة الأخ ديدات تردوا عليه بالشكل ده عشان يبدأ يفكر في الأسئلة :

هو بيقول :


> *هل بسجود البعض لعيسي يكون الها؟*



طبعا السؤال فيه غلطات فكرية وغلطات مسيحيية ( عيسى ) ولكن مجازا نجب عليه وكأنه صحيح

الإجابة : نعم مع المسيح فقط.


----------

